# Gas Fire Advice



## Hennessy (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I need a little advice on modern gas fireplaces. I am building a new chalet and have decided to go down the natural gas fireplace route. I would like a contemporary minimal looking long, low and possibly open on front and back. I am not interested in the heat output as it is purely for visual purposes so just want a good flame effect. My questions are;

Do I need a chimney? vent? The room that it will be in is about 350 mt3 with double flux ventilation. So a large open space. 

Do I need a specialist company to make it? Could my gas plumber make it? As I understand it there is a shallow pit with a long gas burner bar with tiny holes running the length of the fireplace. 

The price for a specialist gas company to make a custom fireplace such as in the photo below is extortionate and it looks like a gas plumber and metal worker could make something similar with off the shelf parts for a fraction of the cost. 

I don't know enough to make a decision right now so would welcome any advice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Hennessy, vented gas logs actually burn a little dirty which gives the flame it's yellow color, as if it were burning wood. However, they MUST be vented.  Ventless logs or burners burn cleaner, but probably won't give you the aesthetic effect you are looking for.  I would check with the manufacturer, and get their recommendation, and from there you can figure out what contractor can do the job.


----------



## Hennessy (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Sodbuster, 

When you say vented are my correct in assuming that this is just a small pipe to extract the co2 and not as such a chimney that takes heat? 


Sodbuster said:


> Hi Hennessy, vented gas logs actually burn a little dirty which gives the flame it's yellow color, as if it were burning wood. However, they MUST be vented.  Ventless logs or burners burn cleaner, but probably won't give you the aesthetic effect you are looking for.  I would check with the manufacturer, and get their recommendation, and from there you can figure out what contractor can do the job.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 9, 2017)

Hennessy said:


> Hi Sodbuster,
> 
> When you say vented are my correct in assuming that this is just a small pipe to extract the co2 and not as such a chimney that takes heat?



Vented gas logs are designed to be installed in fireplaces that were originally capable of burning wood.  I see you list your location as Paris. If indeed it's Paris France you are referring to you'll need to check you local codes, as I'm sure they are different that the US. Some manufactures make sealed units that can be vented though a flexible vent, but like I said they are sealed, but do throw quite a bit of heat and look nice too.


----------



## Hennessy (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Does it also need to be enclosed by glass?


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 10, 2017)

Hennessy said:


> Thanks for the advice. Does it also need to be enclosed by glass?



Yes, the vented have sealed glass, the glass on some can be removed for cleaning. I had one years ago, I believe it was a Heat-n-Glow brand. It slid into my existing fireplace and then was able to be vented through the top of the unit to the top of the chimney with flexible aluminum 3 or 4" vent pipe. Threw a lot of heat, and had a pretty nice looking flame.. I'm sure they are even better now. Google "Direct vent inserts" and you'll easily find many options.


----------

